# رسومات اوتوكاد لاسوار فيلات ومنازل



## eng.samir1 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

اليكم مجموعة مكونة من ستة نماذج اسوار الفيلات توضح المداخل والمساقط والواجهات وكافة التفاصيل الخاصة بها , هذا بخلاف غرفة الخارس وربطها بالسور كلها رسومات اوتوكاد يمكنك ان تقوم بتحميل هذه المجموعة الرائعة من ملف واحد 

رسومات وتفاصيل اسوار بالاوتوكاد​
اتمني ان تكون مفيدة لكم ....

من فضلك شارك برأيك واترك تعليقك قبل ان ترحل 

تحياتي مدونة جمال بيتك
​


----------



## mabri (2 أكتوبر 2012)

تشكر على جهودك


----------



## المهندس999999 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووو ر


----------



## eng.samir1 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

لا شكر يا اخواني فهذا واجبي


----------



## ممدوح دوام (16 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور وجاري التحميل


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (17 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ||refoo|| (18 نوفمبر 2012)

شكررررا أخي الكريييم


----------



## عماد السيلي (20 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## arch.rana (21 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## tito 21 (30 أبريل 2013)

ممكن لينك تاني لو سمحت


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (30 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## engy saad (1 مايو 2013)

ممكن اللينك تاني لو سمحت


----------



## shusho (1 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## جواد العراقي (2 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alnimat (16 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ----- و لكن اللينك غير صالح ممكن لينك أخر لوسمحت


----------



## radfan1004 (16 مايو 2013)

شكراُ جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ادب الدنيا (11 يونيو 2013)

هلا


----------



## محمد على قرقوم (26 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور .


----------



## MAKLAD (2 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (5 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## waled2014 (3 سبتمبر 2014)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## حسام_احمد (6 أكتوبر 2014)

الرابط مش شغال


----------

